# Milan, esclusione dalle coppe quasi certa. Chi salva il Milan?



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.

L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
Mai come ora occorre trovare una soluzione in tempi brevissimi: se Li non trova qualcuno per rifinanziare il debito, Elliot deve intervenire, o posticipando il debito, o acquisendo il Milan per venderlo a un grosso magnate.
Elliot, per questioni di convenienza, ha sempre evitato di alimentare perplessità sulla solvibilità del debito, ma ora quella fase è conclusa.
I giocatori migliori rischiano di andare via a prezzo di saldo.

Ed è alle porte la chiusura del prossimo bilancio per l'iscrizione al prossimo campionato di Serie A: al momento comunque i conti del Milan sono sufficientemente in regola per adempiere all'iscrizione.

Per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni, qualcuno deve intervenire subito.

*Pellegatti: c'è la sensazione che se il Milan non riuscirà a rifinanziare entro un mese le sanzioni saranno molto forti. E non si può affatto escludere l'esclusione dalle coppe.

Sul futuro... --) *http://www.milanworld.net/stephen-ro...ml#post1544950


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: resta meno di un mese per provare a continuare a vivere. Il caso contrario, addio Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Se fassone era a conoscenza di tutto ciò dall'inizio e ha preso tutto a cuor leggero è un incompetente.
Troppa troppa leggerezza.
A noi però raccontava tutta un'altra realtà.
Se ci sbattono fuori dalle coppe per noi è la fine.
Incredibile, Berlusconi ci ha rispediti nella stessa situazione dalla quale ci ha presi.


----------



## kipstar (24 Maggio 2018)

la toccano piano


----------



## Kaketto (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



E se fosse elliot a spingere per l'esclusione alle coppe?


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Mi sembra palese che si debba discutere soltanto il numero di anni relativi all'esclusione, altrimenti tutte le altre decisioni sarebbero state prese nel SA. Poi adesso interverranno i super esperti che spiegheranno delle cose che puntualmente non si verificheranno....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> E se fosse elliot a spingere per l'esclusione alle coppe?



Che senso ha vedere svalutato il Milan di cui detiene il pegno per Elliot? Se abbiamo una fievole speranza è proprio dovuta alla presenza di Elliot


----------



## Kaketto (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha vedere svalutato il Milan di cui detiene il pegno per Elliot? Se abbiamo una fievole speranza è proprio dovuta alla presenza di Elliot



Premetto che sono ignorante. Ma forse nonn verrebbe svalutato ma portato alla sua valutazione reale. Veramente il milan valeva 600 miliono di euro?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> E se fosse elliot a spingere per l'esclusione alle coppe?



La UEFA fa i complotti, Elliott è in malafede, gli opinionisti sono di parte, Maldini è invidioso... 
Direi che è anche ora di dire basta, le colpe sono palesemente della società.


----------



## Wetter (24 Maggio 2018)

L'unica mia speranza è che questo maledettissimo cinese si metta una mano sulla coscienza e ceda ad Elliott il Milan prima di affossarlo veramente,ma so gia che sto sognando


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> E se fosse elliot a spingere per l'esclusione alle coppe?



Non ne avrebbe vantaggi
Anzi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono ignorante. Ma forse nonn verrebbe svalutato ma portato alla sua valutazione reale. Veramente il milan valeva 600 miliono di euro?



Non avrebbe alcun vantaggio a portarlo alla valutazione reale in ogni caso. Elliot mica vuole vendere il Milan a 1 miliardo, Elliot vuole recuperare i suoi soldi, e la base d'asta sarà il minimo presto compresi interessi. Più il Milan vale più gente si potrebbe presentare all'asta facendoli guadagnare di più.


----------



## Kaketto (24 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La UEFA fa i complotti, Elliott è in malafede, gli opinionisti sono di parte, Maldini è invidioso...
> Direi che è anche ora di dire basta, le colpe sono palesemente della società.



D'accordo con te, pero' quando leggi lago un paio di dubbi vengono.


----------



## Kaketto (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non avrebbe alcun vantaggio a portarlo alla valutazione reale in ogni caso. Elliot mica vuole vendere il Milan a 1 miliardo, Elliot vuole recuperare i suoi soldi, e la base d'asta sarà il minimo presto compresi interessi. Più il Milan vale più gente si potrebbe presentare all'asta facendoli guadagnare di più.



Giusto grazie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: resta meno di un mese per provare a continuare a vivere. Il caso contrario, addio Milan.



E' una mia sensazione, prendetela solo come tale.
Ma questo articolo, immagino scritto da Skincats, mi sembra un poderoso Bat-Segnale acceso sopra Gotham City:
"per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni"... mmhhh...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Ma la figc come fa a non prendere posizione ???
Si parla del milan diamine!!!!!
Perchè per l'italia è tutto ok???


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2018)

*Pellegatti: c'è la sensazione che se il Milan non riuscirà a rifinanziare entro un mese le sanzioni saranno molto forti. E non si può affatto escludere l'esclusione dalle coppe.

Sul futuro... --) * http://www.milanworld.net/stephen-r...e-marzo-per-il-milan-vt62797.html#post1544950


----------



## Kaketto (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una mia sensazione, prendetela solo come tale.
> Ma questo articolo, immagino scritto da Skincats, mi sembra un poderoso Bat-Segnale acceso sopra Gotham City:
> "per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni"... mmhhh...



Che vuoi dire? Diciamo che di positivo c'e' che si scoperchia il vaso di pandora. Capiremo molte cose da chi ad un mesetto. Speriamo solo che non ci lasciano nella melma


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una mia sensazione, prendetela solo come tale.
> Ma questo articolo, immagino scritto da Skincats, mi sembra un poderoso Bat-Segnale acceso sopra Gotham City:
> "per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni"... mmhhh...



Ma guarda che va pure bene l'Ital Milan o quel che vuole, perché qua si rischiano le braghe. Perché ok che c'è Elliot, ma se adesso, ad esempio, prendiamo 4 anni di squalifica avremmo ancora la fila di acquirenti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Che vuoi dire? Diciamo che di positivo c'e' che si scoperchia il vaso di pandora. Capiremo molte cose da chi ad un mesetto. Speriamo solo che non ci lasciano nella melma



Il cavaliere mascherato. Il messaggio di aiuto e il riferimento alla situazione 30 anni fa mi sembra una invocazione, seppur non si fanno nomi e riferimenti alcuni. Ma essendo pellegatti..


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Che vuoi dire? Diciamo che di positivo c'e' che si scoperchia il vaso di pandora. Capiremo molte cose da chi ad un mesetto. Speriamo solo che non ci lasciano nella melma



Torna il nano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una mia sensazione, prendetela solo come tale.
> Ma questo articolo, immagino scritto da Skincats, mi sembra un poderoso Bat-Segnale acceso sopra Gotham City:
> "per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni"... mmhhh...



il cavaliere mascarato 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: resta meno di un mese per provare a continuare a vivere. Il caso contrario, addio Milan.



in caso contrario non ci arriviamo, il giorno prima il tutto sarebbe gia di elliot pronto a traghettarci fino a nuovo proprietario. l'esclusione dalle coppe equivarebbe di fatto al fallimento di li che dunque getterebbe la spugna prima.


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Torna il nano



quel che ne rimane non ha nemmeno la forza per comandare i figli figuriamoci di riprendersi il milan. sarebbe un fallimento annunciato cmq.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Io sono sicuramente stupido ma:

Chiuderemo il bilancio a circa -70/-80 , cosi a spanne ovviamente, forse anche meno.

Vendendo Suso + un altro giocaotore copriremmo il buco teoricamente, quindi, tecnicamente cosa vogliono da noi?

Li non garantisce il futuro, ma tutti gli altri presidenti d' Europa lo fanno? Cosa mi sfugge esattamente?

Che ci sia dietro qualcosa che non sappiamo? o è solo e semplicemente per il mancato rifinanziamento?


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuramente stupido ma:
> 
> Chiuderemo il bilancio a circa -70/-80 , se non erro, forse anche meno.
> 
> ...



1) ad ottobre 2018 scade il rifinanziamento verso Elliot, che consiste in un debituccio non da poco. Se il debito non viene rifinanziato (o saldato) il Milan finisce all'asta con Elliot primo creditore (e pare "traghettatore" fino a nuova rivendita)
2) Elliot ha inserito clausole per cui il valore del parco giocatori non può essere depauperato (quindi se vendi giocatori devi spendere per comprare giocatori)


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> 1) ad ottobre 2018 scade il rifinanziamento verso Elliot, che consiste in un debituccio non da poco. Se il debito non viene rifinanziato (o saldato) il Milan finisce all'asta con Elliot primo creditore (e pare "traghettatore" fino a nuova rivendita)
> 2) Elliot ha inserito clausole per cui il valore del parco giocatori non può essere depauperato (quindi se vendi giocatori devi spendere per comprare giocatori)



Ma di tutto ciò, cosa gliene frega alla Uefa? Intendo dire, non siamo a rischio fallimento, mi pare.

Non dico che debba chiudere un occhio, non dovrebbe proprio interessargli la questione finanziamento, per il momento.

Se sistemiamo il bilancio dovrebbero farsi i fatti loro, anche se capisco che magari ci siano regole che io nel dettaglio non conosco.

Va beh, vedremo, comunque sarebbe davvero uno smacco pazzesco se ci squalificano, abbastanza imbarazzante.

Secondo me, rifinanziamo e si chiuderà tutto. Conviene a tutti, non per altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> 1) ad ottobre 2018 scade il rifinanziamento verso Elliot, che consiste in un debituccio non da poco. Se il debito non viene rifinanziato (o saldato) il Milan finisce all'asta con Elliot primo creditore (e pare "traghettatore" fino a nuova rivendita)
> 2) Elliot ha inserito clausole per cui il valore del parco giocatori non può essere depauperato (quindi se vendi giocatori devi spendere per comprare giocatori)



I soldi arrivano e puntualI(e tantissimi ne ha già investiti/ottenuti) ma garanzie per il futuro il presidente non riesce a produrne/offrirne.
Facciamoci due conti.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (24 Maggio 2018)

Inizio già a sentire la cavalcata delle Valchirie...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma di tutto ciò, cosa gliene frega alla Uefa? Intendo dire, non siamo a rischio fallimento, mi pare.
> 
> Non dico che debba chiudere un occhio, non dovrebbe proprio interessargli la questione finanziamento, per il momento.
> 
> ...



Tutti ci girano attorno ma nessuno lo dice : per come si muove Li potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di riciclaggio di denaro.
La uefa chiede giustamente il materiale per verificare che sia tutto in regola e che ci siano programmi che poggiano su qualcosa di concreto e reale.
Il passaggio ad elliot('nella peggiore delle ipotesi' dice fassone) non può certo rassicurare, anzi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti ci girano attorno ma nessuno lo dice : per come si muove Li potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di riciclaggio di denaro.
> La uefa chiede giustamente il materiale per verificare che sia tutto in regola e che ci siano programmi che poggiano su qualcosa di concreto e reale.
> Il passaggio ad elliot('nella peggiore delle ipotesi' dice fassone) non può certo rassicurare, anzi.



Lo sappiamo tutti, che il 70% dei presidenti del calcio mondiale ha le mani invischiate in robe strane, chi più , chi meno  , che il nostro abbia qualcosa da "nascondere", direi che sia palese e nemmeno oggetto di discussione, ma non è che il nostro presidente di prima fosse Gandhi

Comunque sia, vedremo... la situazione è tragicomica. Per fortuna amo il Milan, ma i *successi *degli ultimi 10 anni mi hanno reso meno accanito, quindi riesco quasi a vedere la vena umoristica in tutto ciò.


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma di tutto ciò, cosa gliene frega alla Uefa? Intendo dire, non siamo a rischio fallimento, mi pare.
> 
> Non dico che debba chiudere un occhio, non dovrebbe proprio interessargli la questione finanziamento, per il momento.
> 
> ...



Evitare l'entrata di gente come Li nel mondo del calcio, cioè gente che prova a fare il botto con soldi non suoi.
E credo che anche il fondo Elliott non sia molto gradito, visto che in fin dei conti sono speculatori.
Comunque io il rifinanziamento lo vedo impossibile/improbabile eh, Li è stato sfiduciato un po' da tutti...a meno che non si muova qualcosa dalla Cina.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Evitare l'entrata di gente come Li nel mondo del calcio, cioè gente che prova a fare il botto con soldi non suoi.
> E credo che anche il fondo Elliott non sia molto gradito, visto che in fin dei conti sono speculatori.
> Comunque io il rifinanziamento lo vedo impossibile/improbabile eh, Li è stato sfiduciato un po' da tutti...a meno che non si muova qualcosa dalla Cina.



Beh, un imprenditore non può più affacciarsi nel calcio? se aspettiamo che solo i ricconi possano prendere una squadra come il Milan, stiamo freschi.

Non ha rubato nulla a nessuno, glieli hanno prestati.

Se a te la banca fa un prestito di 50.000.000 di euro e rilevi un azienda, mica nessuno viene a dirti nulla. Ci sarà altro evidentemente

Tutto sto casino per 10/12 maledetti punti nella Serie A non fatti. Pazzesco il calcio, pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo tutti, che il 70% dei presidenti del calcio mondiale ha le mani invischiate in robe strane, chi più , chi meno  , che il nostro abbia qualcosa da "nascondere", direi che sia palese e nemmeno oggetto di discussione, ma non è che il nostro presidente di prima fosse Gandhi
> 
> Comunque sia, vedremo... la situazione è tragicomica. Per fortuna amo il Milan, ma i *successi *degli ultimi 10 anni mi hanno reso meno accanito, quindi riesco quasi a vedere la vena umoristica in tutto ciò.



Tutti i presidenti hanno però hanno/fanno qualcosa.
Questo Li cosa fa esattamente????
Più facile stanare una talpa che il nostro presidente.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Evitare l'entrata di gente come Li nel mondo del calcio, cioè gente che prova a fare il botto con soldi non suoi.
> E credo che anche il fondo Elliott non sia molto gradito, visto che in fin dei conti sono speculatori.
> Comunque io il rifinanziamento lo vedo impossibile/improbabile eh, Li è stato sfiduciato un po' da tutti...a meno che non si muova qualcosa dalla Cina.


Esattamente, lo trovo anche giusto. Un mondo del calcio costruito con gente come Li sarebbe pericolosissimo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2018)

#LiCedi


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti i presidenti hanno però hanno/fanno qualcosa.
> Questo Li cosa fa esattamente????
> Più facile stanare una talpa che il nostro presidente.



Se ha milioni di euro propri, e in più gliene hanno pure prestate altre svariate centinaia, qualcosa avrà fatto.

Se vado io in banca, mi fanno storie per 100.000 euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se fassone era a conoscenza di tutto ciò dall'inizio e ha preso tutto a cuor leggero è un incompetente.
> Troppa troppa leggerezza.
> A noi però raccontava tutta un'altra realtà.
> Se ci sbattono fuori dalle coppe per noi è la fine.
> Incredibile, Berlusconi ci ha rispediti nella stessa situazione dalla quale ci ha presi.



No no ma stiamo sereni..va tutto benone!!

Lo dicevamo da ieri che nell'aria c'è la pena massima..e attenzione che se ci danno l'esclusione per un solo anno è perché pensano Lì uscirà di scena


----------



## de sica (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, un imprenditore non può più affacciarsi nel calcio? se aspettiamo che solo i ricconi possano prendere una squadra come il Milan, stiamo freschi.
> 
> Non ha rubato nulla a nessuno, glieli hanno prestati.
> 
> ...



Scusami, ma cosa cambiava la Champions dall'EL? Il problema resta sempre la continuità aziendale. Anzi, meglio così altrimenti dopo essere arrivati quarti ci sarebbe toccata pure la beffa


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma cosa cambiava la Champions dall'EL? Il problema resta sempre la continuità aziendale. Anzi, meglio così altrimenti dopo essere arrivati quarti ci sarebbe toccata pure la beffa



CL significa 60/120 milioni di euro.... soldi... tutto ruota intorno a quelli.

Significava poter rinforzare la squadra, ed entrare anche in quella dell' anno dopo, e in quella dopo ancora... pioggia di denaro.

Avrebbe significato meno storie per il rifinanziamento, e tante altre belle cose.

Avresti visto che nessuno avrebbe rotto le palle, ne sono certissimo.


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma di tutto ciò, cosa gliene frega alla Uefa? Intendo dire, non siamo a rischio fallimento, mi pare.
> 
> Non dico che debba chiudere un occhio, non dovrebbe proprio interessargli la questione finanziamento, per il momento.
> 
> ...


Nel momento in cui la società va all'asta per ripagare Elliot tu saresti in coppa Uefa (a giocarla intendo) questo per la Uefa è un problema


----------



## de sica (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> CL significa 60/120 milioni di euro.... soldi... tutto ruota intorno a quelli.
> 
> Significava poter rinforzare la squadra, ed entrare anche in quella dell' anno dopo, e in quella dopo ancora... pioggia di denaro.
> 
> ...



Non credo sarebbe cambiata la situazione. Qui il problema è la futura solvibilità del proprietario, non lo stato finanziario del club. Questa è anche la stranezza, che non compete alla Uefa e per la quale vogliono punirci


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, un imprenditore non può più affacciarsi nel calcio? se aspettiamo che solo i ricconi possano prendere una squadra come il Milan, stiamo freschi.
> 
> Non ha rubato nulla a nessuno, glieli hanno prestati.



Puoi entrarci con i soldi tuoi, non a suon di prestiti (con interessi altissimi) che tra l'altro non riesci né ad onorare (perché quello ad Elliott non lo onora eh, ormai è un dato di fatto) e né a rifinanziare...senza contare gli altri prestiti per i vari aumenti di capitale...non è una gestione sana, è una scommessa.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se a te la banca fa un prestito di 50.000.000 di euro e rilevi un azienda, mica nessuno viene a dirti nulla. Ci sarà altro evidentemente



Ma cosa c'entra scusa?! Non è un esempio calzante a meno che questa azienda non abbia dei controlli specifici (tipo fosse quotata in borsa avresti non credo che andrebbe tutto tranquillo...o almeno non con i metodi di Li).


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Certa in base a cosa lo sanno solo loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



l'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe una mazzata d'immagine, economica e sportiva. 
La fine del Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Puoi entrarci con i soldi tuoi, non a suon di prestiti (con interessi altissimi) che tra l'altro non riesci né ad onorare (perché quello ad Elliott non lo onora eh, ormai è un dato di fatto) e né a rifinanziare...senza contare gli altri prestiti per i vari aumenti di capitale...non è una gestione sana, è una scommessa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma cosa c'entra scusa?! Non è un esempio calzante a meno che questa azienda non abbia dei controlli specifici (tipo fosse quotata in borsa avresti non credo che andrebbe tutto tranquillo...o almeno non con i metodi di Li).



Mah.. tutte ste obiezioni le sento ora, all' inizio qualcuno storceva il naso ma se ne sbattevano tutti alla grande.

Ora tutti contro Li.... io non sto ne con uno ne con l' altro.. guardo cosa succede.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una mia sensazione, prendetela solo come tale.
> Ma questo articolo, immagino scritto da Skincats, mi sembra un poderoso *Bat-Segnale* acceso sopra Gotham City:
> "per non fare un salto indietro di 30 anni"... mmhhh...




il bat-segnale  

direi che calza a pennello


----------



## Sotiris (24 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dall'edizione online di Sport Mediaset, è quasi certa l'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe europee.
> I dirigenti stanno facendo i salti mortali per patteggiare una multa con la commissione giudicante.
> 
> L'esclusione dall'Europa League non era mai stata presa in considerazione sul serio. Per questa ragione si attende un CDA bollente perchè ora, prima dell'ufficialità dell'esclusione, bisogna dare delle spiegazioni.
> ...



Il Milan non dovrebbe partecipare alla Coppa per propria iniziativa e citare in giudizio la Uefa per violazione della normativa comunitaria.


----------



## ignaxio (24 Maggio 2018)

Ve lo dico qua: il Milan era l’affare di Sal Gancicoso e per me sta facendo carte false per farla pagare a Li. Non mi stupirei se si tornasse a parlare di lui.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe una mazzata d'immagine, economica e sportiva.
> La fine del Milan.



Altro che esclusione dalle coppe, qui si rischia la partecipazione al campionato se non si muovono a cambiare proprietà. 
La FIGC non potrebbe mai avallare Yonghong Li dopo che la UEFA ha fatto sapere al mondo cosa ne pensa di lui (e questo senza considerare i problemi di bilancio che la UEFA potrebbe aver riscontrato e che a breve rischiano di venir fuori).


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altro che esclusione dalle coppe, qui si rischia la partecipazione al campionato se non si muovono a cambiare proprietà.
> La FIGC non potrebbe mai avallare Yonghong Li dopo che la UEFA ha fatto sapere al mondo cosa ne pensa di lui (e questo senza considerare i problemi di bilancio che la UEFA potrebbe aver riscontrato e che a breve rischiano di venir fuori).



la figc ha gia avvallato l'anno scorso e non si puo tirare indietro. cmq se non si rifinanzia prima del verdetto uefa siamo gia di elliot dunque eviterei di sparare sentenze


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altro che esclusione dalle coppe, qui si rischia la partecipazione al campionato se non si muovono a cambiare proprietà.
> La FIGC non potrebbe mai avallare Yonghong Li dopo che la UEFA ha fatto sapere al mondo cosa ne pensa di lui (e questo senza considerare i problemi di bilancio che la UEFA potrebbe aver riscontrato e che a breve rischiano di venir fuori).



Non esageriamo. Queste cose non vengono decise arbitrariamente ma secondo parametri ben precisi che finora abbiamo sempre rispettato pienamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Esattamente, lo trovo anche giusto. Un mondo del calcio costruito con gente come Li sarebbe pericolosissimo



Ah bhè perché I vari Abramovich, Al Khelaifi, Al Thani, Glazer ecc.
Sono santi. 

Persone che nella migliore delle ipotesi hanno indirettamente le mani sporche di sangue per le loro malefatte. 
Ma basta vedere anche al nostro caro vecchio presidente cosa fosse, uno che trattava con la mafia. 
E vogliamo parlare di Zhang? Che probabilmente sfrutta gente 20 ore al giorno per costruire elettrodomestici.
Basta vedere chi fosse presidente della Uefa prima di sto altro mentecatto di Ceferin. E Blatter lo abbiamo già dimenticato? Il mondo del calcio è colluso da anni, se ci dobbiamo sorprendere per il primo Yonghong Li qualunque, stiamo freschi.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altro che esclusione dalle coppe, qui si rischia la partecipazione al campionato se non si muovono a cambiare proprietà.
> La FIGC non potrebbe mai avallare Yonghong Li dopo che la UEFA ha fatto sapere al mondo cosa ne pensa di lui (e questo senza considerare i problemi di bilancio che la UEFA potrebbe aver riscontrato e che a breve rischiano di venir fuori).


Sull'ultima cosa direi di no, perché il comunicato è talmente chiaro e si capisce talmente bene dove vuole colpire che, se ci fossero state altre problematiche lemavrebbero dette subito


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan non dovrebbe partecipare alla Coppa per propria iniziativa e citare in giudizio la Uefa per violazione della normativa comunitaria.



Ma io direi che dovrebbero andare direttamente alle nazioni unite e denunciarli per violazione dei diritti universali dell'uomo nei confronti di Lì...


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah bhè perché I vari Abramovich, Al Khelaifi, Al Thani, Glazer ecc.
> Sono santi.
> 
> Persone che nella migliore delle ipotesi hanno indirettamente le mani sporche di sangue per le loro malefatte.
> ...


Ma capisci il concetto, se ci facciamo scrupoli morali non rimane in piedi nessuno, si sta parlando dal punto di vista s economico, Lì non ha niente, è un avventuriere


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma capisci il concetto, se ci facciamo scrupoli morali non rimane in piedi nessuno, si sta parlando dal punto di vista s economico, Lì non ha niente, è un avventuriere



Certamente, infatti adesso il Milan lo prendo io e a garanzia dei prestiti metto il Milan stesso, facile


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

@Lineker questo non è un forum sui giornalisti. Basta. Non te lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Certamente, infatti adesso il Milan lo prendo io e a garanzia dei prestiti metto il Milan stesso, facile



Grande!! Allora fossi un avvocato del Milan scriverei così alla Uefa "Ma che garanzie volete? voi pensate che 300 milioni li prestino al primo che passa??"


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Certamente, infatti adesso il Milan lo prendo io e a garanzia dei prestiti metto il Milan stesso, facile



Sicuramente ma se avesse tutti sti soldi non avrebbe avuto problemi a rifinanziare il debito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> CL significa 60/120 milioni di euro.... soldi... tutto ruota intorno a quelli.
> 
> Significava poter rinforzare la squadra, ed entrare anche in quella dell' anno dopo, e in quella dopo ancora... pioggia di denaro.
> *
> ...


Per me anche con un mercato meno dispendioso ci sarebbe stato meno casino. Il monte ingaggi del Milan è salito tantissimo. Fassone ha fatto un disastro perché dubito proprio non sapesse com'era la situazione societaria. Ha fatto il pirla credendo che nella peggiore delle ipotesi arrivasse na multina e via, invece ha distrutto il Milan.

Se sai che ci sono questi problemi non fare lo splendido, stai cauto con le strategie di mercato, una volta risolto tutto fai il resto


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me anche con un mercato meno dispendioso ci sarebbe stato meno casino. Il monte ingaggi del Milan è salito tantissimo. Fassone ha fatto un disastro perché dubito proprio non sapesse com'era la situazione societaria. Ha fatto il pirla credendo che nella peggiore delle ipotesi arrivasse na multina e via, invece ha distrutto il Milan.
> 
> Se sai che ci sono questi problemi non fare lo splendido, stai cauto con le strategie di mercato, una volta risolto tutto fai il resto



Fessone è un incompetente. Era convinto che dalla Cina sarebbero arrivati magicamente 90 mln di euro, e con questi coprire le spese folli di gestione. Ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, come al suo solito.


----------



## Roccoro (24 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico qua: il Milan era l’affare di Sal Gancicoso e per me sta facendo carte false per farla pagare a Li. Non mi stupirei se si tornasse a parlare di lui.


 Secondo te chi ha incaricato di fare l'articolo diffamatorio al NYTimes? Un paio di mesi fa lo disse, indirettamente e se ricordo bene il giornale, proprio il corriere dello sport.
Ora in tutto questo patatrack, Fassone e Li stanno finalmente accelerando per il rifinanziamento, speriamo che lo riescano a chiudere entro fine mese/inizio giugno così facendo non ci dovrebbero squalificare...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ma se avesse tutti sti soldi non avrebbe avuto problemi a rifinanziare il debito



E se non li avesse non avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto, quindi?

Quindi non lo sappiamo, fine.


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se non li avesse non avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto, quindi?
> 
> *Quindi non lo sappiamo*, fine.



Ah beh, grande rassicurazione sulle risorse di Li LOL


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ah beh, grande rassicurazione sulle risorse di Li LOL



Le risorse della holding sono quelle necessarie a ottenere quel mega finanziamento, altrimenti non lo ottieni


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le risorse della holding sono quelle necessarie a ottenere quel mega finanziamento, altrimenti non lo ottieni



Quale mega finanziamento? quello di Elliott?


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se non li avesse non avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto, quindi?
> 
> Quindi non lo sappiamo, fine.



Capisci che questa retorica poteva andare bene finché la UEFA non lo ha messo con le spalle al muro? Gli ha chiesto "come lo paghi il debito tra 5 mesi (5 mesi per Dio!)"


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le risorse della holding sono quelle necessarie a ottenere quel mega finanziamento, altrimenti non lo ottieni



Allora perché non mostra queste mega rasssicurazione alla UEFA (non dico a noi) così chiudiamo questa storia e pensiamo al mercato?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto per l'ennesima volta: resta meno di un mese per provare a continuare a vivere. Il caso contrario, addio Milan.



Comunque anche colpa nostra. 
Bastava votare Forza Italia e Silvio sarebbe tornato a salvarci   
Solo un caso che Milan e partito stiano affondando assieme?!?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Maggio 2018)

Mi sfugge il senso di una multa o peggio l'esclusione dalle coppe. La proprietà ha delle difficoltà a ripianare i debiti, allora le si dà una mazzata finale per farla fallire?


----------



## sballotello (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora perché non mostra queste mega rasssicurazione alla UEFA (non dico a noi) così chiudiamo questa storia e pensiamo al mercato?



Ma la UEFA è tenuta a richiedere tali informazioni?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sfugge il senso di una multa o peggio l'esclusione dalle coppe. La proprietà ha delle difficoltà a ripianare i debiti, allora le si dà una mazzata finale per farla fallire?



Eutana-zia. -cit-


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ma la UEFA è tenuta a richiedere tali informazioni?



Ma è tenuta per quel che riguarda le competizioni che organizza lei secondo me... cioè dove ha giurisdizione. Non dico che un organizzatore possa fare quello che vuole. Ma ha ampi margini di manovra


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora perché non mostra queste mega rasssicurazione alla UEFA (non dico a noi) così chiudiamo questa storia e pensiamo al mercato?



Chiediglielo

Di sicuro Elliot non presta soldi a caso


----------



## odasensei (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiediglielo
> 
> Di sicuro Elliot non presta soldi a caso



La garanzia di Elliott è il Milan
Il patrimonio di Li è stato usato come garanzia per altri prestiti


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiediglielo
> 
> Di sicuro Elliot non presta soldi a caso


Allora a posto, stiamo in una botte di ferro


----------

